# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  10 khu bảo tồn hoang dã đẹp nhất châu Phi

## hantt.163

*Châu Phi làm sẽ đem lại cho bạn những chuyến đi khám phá  những vùng  thảo nguyên rộng lớn và tìm hiểu động vật hoang dã. 10 địa  điểm sau đây  sẽ là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bạn. 
*
Đến nơi đây bạn sẽ có những chuyến đi cực kỳ thú vị trong lục địa rộng  lớn này.  Cho dù bạn là “lính mới” trong những chuyến đi vào vùng hoang  dã hay đã là cựu chiến binh trên thảo nguyên, bạn vẫn có những cách  thưởng thức chuyến đi ngoạn mục này theo nhiều cách khác nhau.


_Khu bảo tồn Quốc gia Maasai Mara, Kenya._

 Quan trọng hơn, bạn sẽ không thể cưỡng lại được thế giới tự nhiên hoang dã đang đón chờ mình cùng với balo và máy ảnh sẵn sàng. 

Hãy cùng với Du lịch Việt Nam khám phá 10 khu bảo tồn tự nhiên hoang dã ở châu Phi.

*1. Khu bảo tồn Quốc gia Maasai Mara, Kenya* 

 _Thú vị nhất:_ Các loài báo lớn và những cuộc di cư lớn của động vật hoang dã. 

Khu bảo tồn Quốc gia Maasai Mara còn được gọi ngắn gọn Mara, là thiên  đường của các loài động vật, nơi bạn được nhìn ngắm những cảnh tượng  động vật hoang dã đáng kinh ngạc nhất trên trái đất.

Hàng  năm ở đây có cuộc di cư rất lớn của các loài động vật ước lượng  đến 2,5 triệu con, chúng di chuyển trên chặng đường 2000 km bằng qua hệ  sinh thái Serengeti giữa Tanzania và Kenya.
 Có lẽ cũng không nói quá lời khi cho rằng Mara được coi là điểm đến cho  những chuyến du ngoạn châu Phi và khám phá thiên nhiên hoang dã lớn nhất  ở lục địa đen này.

Cùng với Mara, hệ sinh thái Serengeti cũng là nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài động vật ăn cỏ và sư tử, báo gấm…   

*2. Khu bảo tồn Kalahari Game, Botswana* 

 _Thú vị nhất:_ Các loài sư tử cứng đầu Kalahari không thể chế ngự được và vùng sa mạc cát rộng lớn. 



 Khu bảo tồn Kalahari Game còn hoang sơ và hấp dẫn nhất ở châu Phi. Người  San Bushman đã sinh sống ở đây hơn 30,000 năm và là những người khám  phá, biết rõ khu vực này nhất. Họ cho rằng khu vực này là “Những vùng  đồng bằng nơi lòng can đảm cũng bị đánh bại”.
 Chỉ có vài túp lều trong khu bảo tồn để bạn trú ngụ, nhưng không mấy an  toàn, hoặc lái xe du ngoạn khắp đồng cỏ. Ở phía trung tâm của Kalahari,  bạn có thể cắm trại, và trong tầm nghe thấy tiếng gầm rú của sư tử, ở vị  trí này bạn hãy tạm “yên tâm” rằng hiếm có bóng dáng người nào trong  vòng 50km.

*3. Công viên Quốc gia Thung lũng Kidepo, Uganda* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Phong cảnh ngoạn mục và những đàn trâu ăn cỏ cực lớn trên khắp công viên.

Với những ngọn núi nhấp nhô khắp vùng và nhiều đồng cỏ trải rộng, công  viên quốc gia Kidepo có lẽ là nơi có phong cảnh hoang dã đẹp nhất châu  Phi.

Công viên quốc gia Kidepo nằm ở biên giới giáp với Sudan và Kenya, là nơi xa xôi, hẻo lánh nhất ở Uganda.

*4. Khu bảo tồn Miệng núi lửa Ngorongoro, Tanzania* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ nơi đảm bảo bạn sẽ được tận mắt nhìn thấy 5 loài lớn nhất ở đây là Voi, sư tử, trâu, tê giác và báo.

Khu bảo tồn miệng núi lửa Ngorongoro có lẽ là nơi tụ tập nhiều loài động  vật hoang dã nhất trên hành tinh này. Từ cái nhìn đầu tiên bạn đã liếc  thấy miệng núi lửa, đến những âm thanh của các loài động vật hoang dã ở  đây, cho thấy các giác quan của bạn ngay lập tức đã bị tấn công mãnh  liệt từ sức sống và cảnh quan tiêu biểu của châu Phi ngay chính tại khu  bảo tồn Ngorongoro này rồi.

*5. Công viên Quốc gia Etosha, Namibia* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Loài báo đốm và nhiều hố nước.

Công viên quốc gia Etosha là địa điểm bảo tồn động vật hoang dã đầu tiên  ở Namibia và là một trong những nơi có phong cảnh đẹp nhất ở châu Phi  sẽ khiến bạn bị thôi miên.

Etosha cũng là nhà của nhiều loài động vật sinh sống đặc biệt là voi, sư  tử, báo, trâu, tê giác, cùng các loài gặm cỏ và 300 loài chim bay đến  tùy vào từng mùa.

*6. Những công viên Quốc gia nằm dọc bờ sông Gambia, The Gambia* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Những loài chim và đời sống động vật ở dưới nước miền Tây Phi.

Nằm dọc theo con sông Gambia lớn nhất ở phía Tây châu Phi, 6 công viên  quốc gia ở châu Phi quả là sẽ đem lại cho bạn những chuyến du ngoạn hấp  dẫn hơn cả mong đợi.

Không chỉ là nơi trú ngụ của gần 600 loài chim, nơi đây còn là nơi sinh  sống của các loài khỉ, khỉ đầu chó và tinh tinh, cùng với cá sấu suốt  ngày nằm lim dim ở dưới nước…
*
7. Công viên Quốc gia Ahaggar, Algeria* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Văn hóa du mục của người Tuareg và phong cảnh rộng lớn trải dài của sa mạc Sahara. 

Công viên quốc gia Ahaggar rộng gấp 40 lần đất nước Gambia, nhưng đất  hoang bị bỏ trống nhiều, đây là trung tâm sa mạc rộng lớn nhất thế giới,  sa mạc Sahara, nơi tuyệt đẹp với những đụn cát vàng và rặng núi cao  3000m xung quanh.

*8. Công viên Quốc gia Kruger, Nam Phi* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Một vùng hoang vu và đi khám phá thiên nhiên, động vật hoang dã.

Công viên quốc gia Kruger, cũng là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên lớn nhất Nam  Phi, là một phần của khu bảo tồn Limpopo lớn nhất châu Phi, với diện  tích gần 19.000m2, giáp bốn quốc gia khác nhau.



 Đến tham quan Kruger Park, không phải chỉ thỏa thú đam mê du lịch, mà  còn đem lại cho bạn cảm giác khám phá, mạo hiểm, đánh cược với may rủi  và nhiều thông tin bổ ích. Đó là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong danh  sách của những kẻ thích mạo hiểm và mê đắm thiên nhiên.

*9. Vùng châu thổ Okavango, Botswana* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ những loài cá sấu khổng lồ và hình thức du lịch mokoro nghĩa là bạn sẽ ở dưới hầm trú ẩn. 
 Một trong những địa điểm hấp dẫn nhất ở châu Phi đó là vùng đồng bằng  sông Okavango, vùng đất hoang dã của Botswana. Nơi đây là vùng đồng bằng  sông lớn nhất thế giới với diện tích cố định lên đến 15.000 km2.  Okavango được nhiều tạp chí du lịch đánh giá là địa điểm thám hiểm, khám  phá thú vị nhất của lục địa đen.



 Đến đây, du khách sẽ bị ấn tượng bởi những cuộc săn đuổi nghẹt thở của  những loài thú rừng, những loài chim đầy màu sắc và tận hưởng cảm giác  thanh bình giữa thiên nhiên hoang dã.

*10. Khu bảo tồn Perinet, Madagascar* 


 _Thú vị nhất:_ Loài vượn cáo lớn nhất và nhiều loài động vật duy nhất chỉ có ở Madagascar. 

Khu bảo tồn Perinet, Madagascar còn được gọi là “hòn đảo mặt trăng” nơi  bạn có thể tìm thấy 80% các loài động vật ở Madagascar. Đặc biệt, nếu  thích khám phá hơn nữa, bạn có thể men theo những khu rừng nhiệt đới để  tìm loài vượn cao lớn ở Madagascar.
 Giống như một đứa trẻ bảy tuổi, trong bộ đồ gấu trúc với lông mày, vong  linh màu đen và trắng cất lên âm thanh như tiếng gọi vang qua màn sương  mù bao phủ khắp khu rừng. Đây là một trong những âm thanh khó quên nhất  của miền hoang dã châu Phi. (dulichvietnam)

----------


## thientai206

đúng là chỉ có ở Châu Phi

----------


## wildrose

toàn thú ăn thịt thía kia ai mà dám tới

----------


## lovetravel

tới những khu bảo tồn này quả là quá mạo hiểm

----------


## dung89

chuyến du lịch cho những người ưa mạo hiểm và yêu thiên nhiên@@

----------

